# [SOLVED] Convert MP4 files to DVD?



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

Any advice on free software to let me play MP4 files in my DVD player?

And what format would I need to create?

I'd rather sit in the recliner in front of the big TV rather that the hard chair by the computer .


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Convert MP4 files to DVD?*

The files would need to be converted to DVD format. Some burning software, such as Nero, can convert many file types. There are also standalone programs such as ConvertX2DVD, WinXDVD, or freemake. There are numerous options, simply google "convert mp4 to dvd".

You will only get one movie per disc. Video quality will vary based on the source file and the software performing the conversion. Putting a file onto a DVD does not make the content "DVD quality". Conversion time will largely depend on the speed of your PC, plus burning time. You will also need to find a DVD brand/type that works in your DVD player. I suggest only using a quality media such as Verbatim or Taio Yuden.

It would be much less hassle to simply get a hardware player and copy the files to an external HDD or USB stick. Or simply stream the content across your home network. There are numerous hardware options: Smart TV, DVD player, Blu-ray player, AVR, WD TV, Roku, XBox, PS4, etc.


----------



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Convert MP4 files to DVD?*

I have done the google search and tried few converters. Each time my dvd player cannot play the dvd format. Most recommendations are to use vob file format which does not work. 

The hardware choices you suggest, do they need file conversion? To what. 

I'm also looking to see if I can attach a laptop to the tv to play the mp4 files "as is".


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Convert MP4 files to DVD?*

Hi Gene45 :wave:

Watching the videos straight to TV depends on what 'codecs' your TV has built into it, most TVs can handle .MP4 and .AVI but you'd need to check the TV-manual for the exact specs. You can either hook your PC/laptop into a spare HDMI or VGA-socket, or if it's a 'Smart TV', you can send the video over your network, otherwise copy the videos to a USB-stick and plug that in, if the TV has a USB-socket.

If you want to 'burn' the video to DVD, try 'DVD Flick', it's a freeware converter/disk-burner, it's also an excellent bit of freeware :thumb:


----------



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Convert MP4 files to DVD?*

The tV has a USB socket but, according to LG, cannot play videos from it. 

It has been my DVD player that can't read the files, bu tt pays well on commercial disks.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Convert MP4 files to DVD?*

DVD-players can only play videos in 'DVD-format' i.e. video in .VOB - There's some useful info here (*Link*) along with a lot of techie stuff too, explaining it all.

If you have some rewritable blank DVDs, it might be worth experimenting with .AVI video, some players can show them very well, though you'll lose the ability to add subtitles etc. unless to mix them with the video first. The .AVI can be burnt to disk 'as is', just like copying files from folder to folder.

Also, as mentioned above, DVD-players tend to be rather fussy abut reading different brands (or even batches) of disks, they'll either play back perfectly or they turn into cup/mug coasters (or pigeon-scarers in the garden) :lol:


----------



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Convert MP4 files to DVD?*

I got DVD Flick to convert a file, It took a loooong looong time. But I did nto completely set it up to burn the disk, hence I had to start over............


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Convert MP4 files to DVD?*

DVD Flick is a good and versatile little freebie but, as you say, it can take a while to process and burn a DVD. It's handy to have the 'pre-burn' for testing/playing with, but once you're confident with using it, just tick the burn disk box to complete everything :thumb:

Having 'faster' burn-time disks does speed the process up a lot, but don't exceed the recommended burn-speed though, you'll end up with a lot of expensive coasters otherwise :grin:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Convert MP4 files to DVD?*



Gene45 said:


> I have done the google search and tried few converters. Each time my dvd player cannot play the dvd format. Most recommendations are to use vob file format which does not work.
> .


The tools you tested either were NOT converting and creating a DVD video disc or the DVD player does not support the bran/type of discs that you are using.

A DVD Video disc will contain one or two folders:

They will all have a VIDEO_TS folder, some will also have an AUDIO_TS folder

Inside the VIDEO_TS will be vaious IFO and VOB files (see attachment).









If you see the folder(s) and associated files, you have a DVD Video disc. You can use the commercial video disc to compare. 

If you don't see those folders, the disc is not a DVD Video disc, and thus likely not supported by your DVD player.


----------



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Convert MP4 files to DVD?*

I ended with the audio and video files stored on the hard drive. Could i have simply burned them to the DVD disk as a separate operation? 

When I tried to look at the files on commercial disk, b my computer only wants to play them, not let me look at the files.


----------



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Convert MP4 files to DVD?*

Show you how smart/stupid I am, the system did create the disk , which i tested today and it worked in my DVD player. 

File format for the Americas is NTSC. 

Thanks ALL for your help!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No problem, glad you figured it out.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted and thanks for posting back with the fix :thumb:


----------

